# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Frost's Signiture Service

## BrightChild

I AM NO LONGER TAKING REQUEST!!

**i apologize, but you must have 15+ rep in order to get a signiture made from me.**

The first 5 people to post pictures they want in their sig,i will occasionaly look for more pics for the subject if i find it is not enough, so tell me what the name/types of thing you will like in your sig.Which colors they would like,animited/non animated,which animated features--which type of theme, as in: grunge, abstract,tech,texture,fractals...ect.

they will be made in order about 1-2 sigs will be done a day, becuase i will need breaks.

Some of my Work..:












and many more, i just got my computer back this is all i have atm.

Use This:

Picture: <your picture here>

Subject:

Colors:

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes><no>

The Things I want Animated Are:<if you want animated>

Theme:

Comments:

----------


## Phase228

FROST! I HEREBY DEMAND A SIG!
you know the details
you know the text
make it animated if possible-the chicken if possible if not just animate the text =P-
make it leet like the rest are

----------


## BrightChild

lol. yes indeed i do. ill start workn on ur sig now

----------


## Demonkunga

I love your sigs man. Thanks for the one you made me!

----------


## BrightChild

> I love your sigs man. Thanks for the one you made me!


anytime man, and you are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Hello Frost! (I hope I'll still be the first when I finish the post :P) <-- 6th ^^

I match the requirement, 15> rep, so I hope I'm able to use your service. 

Picture: http://www.zeemanoceanchallenge.com/.../lightning.jpg or something similar to that one. (Google has got many great pics)

Subject: Lightnings! 

Colors: The usual colors of lightnings, blue, yellow, red/orange

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes

The Things I want Animated Are: The lightning impact ofc  :Wink: .

Theme: An abstract, dark, rainy theme. (Like a heavy storm.)

Comments: It would be cool if you could add a border like the border at Majere's sig. Ofc not the same, but please try something very similar to that  :Smile: .

I hope I've said everything I have to say. I also hope that the signature isn't a hard piece of work.

Thanks in advance, Frost!

----------


## Joetherogue

Picture: surprise me

Colors: black

Animated/Non-Animated: If possible

The Things I want Animated Are: Either the text or background

Theme: Dark

Comments: Don't stress over it

----------


## Wesk.

*Picture:* 

**

*Subject: i just want the text you got in it with migraine*

*Colors: The contrib blue or some icy one*

*Animated/Non-Animated: <yes>*

*The Things I want Animated Are: the text*

*Theme: ice*

*Comments: do a awsomness job plz*

----------


## [ Prototype ]

Picture: http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8...80x1050mm7.png

Subject: Fire!

Colors: Gray / Black

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes>

The Things I want Animated Are: Text!

Theme: Dark  :Smile: 

Comments: ?? OMG I R T3H HACK  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BrightChild

Phases Sig  :Smile: 



Hope you like it, enjoy

----------


## Phase228

AwSoMe SiG Frost
<3 it

----------


## BrightChild

> Hello Frost! (I hope I'll still be the first when I finish the post :P) <-- 6th ^^
> 
> I match the requirement, 15> rep, so I hope I'm able to use your service. 
> 
> Picture: http://www.zeemanoceanchallenge.com/.../lightning.jpg or something similar to that one. (Google has got many great pics)
> 
> Subject: Lightnings! 
> 
> Colors: The usual colors of lightnings, blue, yellow, red/orange
> ...


I wont have enough room to do yours like alkhara's, becuase your size for a sig is only 80x600 (estimate)

any other idea's?

----------


## BrightChild

> *Picture:* 
> 
> **
> 
> *Subject: i just want the text you got in it with migraine*
> 
> *Colors: The contrib blue or some icy one*
> 
> *Animated/Non-Animated: <yes>*
> ...


I couldent get the text to work out, im very sorry. beleive me when i say i tried to get that effect, i dont know what i did to do that it just didnt work for some reason. i usualy use the "satin" effect, then skew it but it didnt work for some reason, im sorry. this is what i got for you.

----------


## Phase228

Luke he said 15 rep+ you got 11rep.....

----------


## XaoXao

omg so cool i want one =..(

----------


## oyax

Frost you just killed the law of Guild Wars !
Its a ritualist. but ritualist dont use necromancer spells anyways good sigs ^^

----------


## Remahlól

> I wont have enough room to do yours like alkhara's, becuase your size for a sig is only 80x600 (estimate)
> 
> any other idea's?


Ohoh, sorry Frost :/. I'll then better give a whole new concept. (I hope this one will be ok  :Smile:  )

Picture: http://abagond.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/god2.jpg (The Lord's face, ofc smaller than on the picture, it's clearly too big.)

Subject: Something holy, about God and stuff!

Colors: White/light yellow/a light gray.

Animated/Non-Animated: no

The Things I want Animated Are: -

Theme: Something that reminds on God & Heaven, perhaps angel's wings, heaven's doors. Be creative (Like you already weren't enough :P). edit : The usual border, the one which makes the sig look like a button  :Smile: .

Comments: Would be nice if you could add " Remah - Is always watching you! " in some cool, yellow "holy" letters  :Smile: .

I hope this is not as hard as the first sig concept, I requested.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## mazinator

Just want to drop by and say you PWN! ;o
Great work!

----------


## BrightChild

> Ohoh, sorry Frost :/. I'll then better give a whole new concept. (I hope this one will be ok  )
> 
> Picture: http://abagond.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/god2.jpg (The Lord's face, ofc smaller than on the picture, it's clearly too big.)
> 
> Subject: Something holy, about God and stuff!
> 
> Colors: White/light yellow/a light gray.
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: no
> ...



Its not that your first request wasent do-able, it just would look horrible, i know for a fact it would, this request seems more do-able i will get on it.

----------


## Volcano

Picture: 

Subject: Death Knight

Colors: At the picture

Animated/Non-Animated:<no>

The Things I want Animated Are:<if you want animated>

Theme: Death Knight.
Can there be a Text?: Never Get old of the Violetstorm with some nice Letters in the leftsouth Corner? Thanks youre awesome! Its a Signature im looking for. ;D

----------


## Acespades

Picture: http://i18.tinypic.com/4ykewkg.png (Left Image) http://i2.tinypic.com/4xq545i.png( Right)

 Subject: Text

 Colors: Black & White

 Animated/Non-Animated: Yes

 The Things I want Animated Are: Text

 Theme: 

 Comments: Can you like have the same shattered image effect but replace the pictures with the two probided? Also I like the text if you could keep it the same I would like that. Text Saying Ace

----------


## GoombaMan

Picture: CSU Libraries: Garst Wildlife Photos: Search Results

Subject: Forest
 
Colors: Forest Colors

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes Animated

The Things I want Animated Are: Text and if You can make Leaves Whooshing and the Zorilla moving

Theme: Nature

Comments: Good Luck

----------


## Bludypeople

> Picture: 
> 
> Subject: Death Knight
> 
> Colors: At the picture
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated:<no>
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are:<if you want animated>
> ...


dude, read it, you need 15 rep or more for him to make you one.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Hey Frost i think your sigs are legendary!

If you could make me one it would be great and +rep ofc!

details:
Picture: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3...blizzdaul7.jpg
Background: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9...ers2102yx7.jpg or a grey/black streaky background.

Subject: Im looking for a sig that has maybe evil on one side and holy/heaven etc on the other side.

Colors: Black/grey/blue theme can have more.

Animated/Non-Animated: yes if i can use it.

The Things I want Animated Are: Either text or main image or maybe lightening in the background.

Theme:good and evil.

Comments: If possible a nice grey/black spiky border as well as text (Bleeding Cowboys font or something close) saying Unholy Shaman somewhere in the sig.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Tinky

Hello!

Picture: http://images.blizzard-fr.com/image_1188.jpg  Hope you can make a picture out of that. (The lich without the background or abit (Your choise)

Subject: Qruel

Colors: Blue/black/white

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes> 

The Things I want Animated Are: Text

Theme: Ice

Comments: A background like that you have now but more blueish/iceish. Your signatures are godlike!

----------


## BrightChild

> Picture: http://i18.tinypic.com/4ykewkg.png (Left Image) http://i2.tinypic.com/4xq545i.png( Right)
> 
>  Subject: Text
> 
>  Colors: Black & White
> 
>  Animated/Non-Animated: Yes
> 
>  The Things I want Animated Are: Text
> ...


this actualy looks like it would be a fun one to do, ill look for more renders, if i cant find any better than those ill use em =D

----------


## Acespades

> this actualy looks like it would be a fun one to do, ill look for more renders, if i cant find any better than those ill use em =D


I <3 You in an asexual way.

----------


## BrightChild

Joetherogue ;



Thats what i got for yuh  :Smile:

----------


## muhaahaa

O_o cant wait for 15 rep hehe

----------


## Joetherogue

kickass thanks frost

----------


## Remahlól

Now you can use the "normal" sizes  :Wink: .

Finally became a contributor  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Joetherogue

Grats r3mah see you in SB  :Big Grin:

----------


## p0ke

*Picture:* *http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/3059/roguentf2.jpg*

*Subject: Rogues! Something with the rogue from the picture, be creative, I know you can be it .*

*Colors: Mostly some dark colors. Something that will fit to the rest and to the rogue!*

*Animated/Non-Animated: yes*

*The Things I want Animated Are: Text*

*Theme: A dark, cloudy theme a.k.a rogue theme :P*

*Comments: Would be nice if the text would be "Zeerm" , in a kewl "underground" font, perhaps some dark color but still in a different way from the background*

*And btw gratz on contributor R3mah : >*

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Picture: http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/8...7003854kl8.jpg

Subject: The druid in the picture

Colors: Greens and Browns, or Black and Red, your choice

Animated/Non Animated: Non Animated

Theme: A forest type theme

Comments: Text saying Muatmessmoko 70 Model Editing Expert

----------


## Acespades

The thread is quiet now.

----------


## Aliv3

> The thread is quiet now.


Everyone's hunting for rep to get a siggy made by frost i guess :

----------


## Xcynic

hey man, I love your work..and wanted to request a sig if possible xD

Picture: I've been looking around for a cool looking robot like the one pvpede posted but no luck, so I would like something like that, and if its possible 2x robots placed in the sig however you want. 

Text: Xcynic Prepare For Battle!

Subject: I guess the robots

Colors: suprise me, something that would match the pic

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes>

The Things I want Animated Are:the text if possible, I dont know what animations you can do but throw in a cool animation, something like the frost one or the alkhara majere, not just like em, but something that looks like that.

Theme: a dark, maybe black and white theme...suprise me really

Comments: Your doing a great job, and if you could add a cool border to it, thanks man xD

----------


## BrightChild

i am back, i have been busy with school and sports, so i am going to try to finish r3mahs, and PvPede today, just to let you kno i am back.

----------


## BrightChild

r3mah, i finished your's with your new theme you requested.

i wasent sure which one you wanted so i saved both.

#1:

#2:


And PvPede here is your sig:

#1:

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Holy shit frost those things look amazing  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Acespades

Oh dang! I'm next

----------


## Creepfold

Picture: Something that fits the theme

Subject: Horde and Orc Rogues

Colors: Horde colors:P (blood-red ect)

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes if possible

The Things I want Animated Are: Name and prephaps an orc on the pic

Theme: Horde Orcs

Comments: Sweesx should be the name! not zerglord :P

----------


## BrightChild

> Oh dang! I'm next


Yes you are.

Here you go:

#1:

#..........Just one, HA! what do you think?

----------


## Errage

Posted in Joetherogue's thread. I want your totally epic work on this :P I want this to be a .gif (Obviously) Now lemme grab the post.




> Signatures:
> First off, I want this animated, let's see how you do (Nice job on the avatar, by the way )
> 
> Picture: First, just plain black (Will describe text) - Second, a REAL LIFE style forest (Really alive looking, bright trees, blue sky, so on) not WoW style - Third, a knife with blood on the tip, black background.
> 
> Text: First, blue text saying "I can't decide," - Second, White / Blue (Depends on how visible it is against the background) text saying "Whether you should live," - Third, Red text saying "Or die"
> 
> Backround color: Described
> 
> ...


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=YaA8VdyNbek"]YouTube - Blackpool (Scissor Sisters - I Can't Decide)[/ame]

Yeah, you can go wild with this, as long as it follows the song's theme "I can't decide whether you should live or die" and if you could get the entire verse in, it'd be so much more epic.




> I can't decide
> Whether you should live or die,
> Oh you'll probably go to heaven,
> Please don't hang your head and cry!
> No wonder why,
> My heart feels dead inside,
> It's cold and hard and petrified,
> So lock the doors, close the blinds,
> We're going for a ride!

----------


## Remahlól

Thank you soooo much Frost!
That's +3rep and +infinite Diabolic Love ! <4!

----------


## BrightChild

anyyyyyyyyyyyy time, and thank you.

----------


## BrightChild

How is this Errage, pay close attention to your name  :Smile:

----------


## jcako

Picture: suprise me :P i dont have good pics

Subject: Ally Lock 70

Colors: Fire and ice

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes if possible

The Things I want Animated Are: Name and prephaps an lock on pic

Theme: Ally

Comments: Jcako Pwns all

+rep for ur awsome sigs

----------


## Puff

Geese Frost, you have your work cut out :P 4 pages of mostly requests... ^^

I love all your sig's though, keep it up mate.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

:Frown:  Frost skipped me, im hurt deep inside

----------


## Remahlól

> Frost skipped me, im hurt deep inside


/Soothe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Errage

> How is this Errage, pay close attention to your name


I like it, but I'd prefer that the knife picture didn't have that piece of meat next to it o.o

And a border, I don't like borderless signatures  :Frown:

----------


## BrightChild

> I like it, but I'd prefer that the knife picture didn't have that piece of meat next to it o.o
> 
> And a border, I don't like borderless signatures


i appreciate your honesty, it only helps me  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

How is that ><

----------


## Joetherogue

Frost that sig is fuxxing epic

----------


## Remahlól

> Frost that sig is fuxxing epic


Not just Frost, it's the whole service, the thread... the System!

----------


## BrightChild

> Not just Frost, it's the whole service, the thread... the System!


lol.... thanks

----------


## Acespades

I spy 4chan symbols.

----------


## Remahlól

> I spy 4chan symbols.



I spy somebody who deleted a bunch of posts :3

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Picture: http://www.emanueleferonato.com/images/nova1.jpg
Subject: Neon Green + Tech
Colors: Neon Green
Animated/Non-Animated: yes
The Things I want Animated Are: The text (my name)
Theme: Tech + Neon
Comments: Suprise me  :Big Grin: 

Also, if you can for an avatar, take a snipet out of your final product of the sig and just put "Gastric" In  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrightChild

here is your sig, let me know what you think:

----------


## Gastricpenguin

That brings a tear to my eye  :Big Grin: 

think you can snip the eyes of the penguin out and add "GP" for an avatar?

----------


## BrightChild

> That brings a tear to my eye 
> 
> think you can snip the eyes of the penguin out and add "GP" for an avatar?



how is this:

----------


## BrightChild

Sorry it took so long Maut, here is your sig. i hhope you like it.

----------


## Chrispee

heya frost im impresed of your sig and avatars so i would like to make me one the type i have sig and if u can avatar to 10x in advance

----------


## BrightChild

> heya frost im impresed of your sig and avatars so i would like to make me one the type i have sig and if u can avatar to 10x in advance


This makes no since, can you word that out a little better please?

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Thats hot frost +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Errage

> Thats hot frost +rep


Finally, now we don't have to listen to you whine in the Shout Bawx :O

----------


## Bousi

Hello Frost.

I do not have 15 reputation, so maybe you won't help me for a signature.

I can understand if you refuse to make it, but I can try to make one myself.

I will just have one question.

What font did you use on PvPede's signature please?

I really like it and would like to use it on my own.

Thank you  :Wink: '.

----------


## Aliv3

Have....to......get.....15rep.......soon....or....die (falls on floor). :lol:

----------


## Acespades

Thanks for the sig Frost

----------


## BrightChild

> Hello Frost.
> 
> I do not have 15 reputation, so maybe you won't help me for a signature.
> 
> I can understand if you refuse to make it, but I can try to make one myself.
> 
> I will just have one question.
> 
> What font did you use on PvPede's signature please?
> ...




The font i used can be obtained here. 



and no problem, just doing what i enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Chrispee

i want a sig with my name- Chrispee , emulation expert 
picture the man in my sig 
colour if u can black red blue
i would like an avatar and a sig 
10xx

----------


## Joetherogue

Wow frost seriously you kick-ass... they should make a user group named: Frostkicksass

----------


## BrightChild

> i want a sig with my name- Chrispee , emulation expert 
> picture the man in my sig 
> colour if u can black red blue
> i would like an avatar and a sig 
> 10xx


Can you give me a bigger/better render, it is more easy to work with. if i get that i will do it for sure.




> Wow frost seriously you kick-ass... they should make a user group named: Frostkicksass


lol thanks  :Smile:

----------


## shade599

For a Sig:

Picture: Herod doing /yes emote (thumbs up)

Subject: Scarlet Crusade

Colors: Red, Crimson 

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes

The Things I want Animated Are: Text

Theme: Scarlet Crusade
Comments: Make it say "The Scarlet Crusade" on it

(nvm don't have enough rep)

----------


## Joetherogue

15 or more rep.... :'(

----------


## BrightChild

> 15 or more rep.... :'(



what he said  :Smile:

----------


## Aliv3

> what he said


Your so meanz... :'/

----------


## BrightChild

> Your so meanz... :'/


i try  :Smile:

----------


## Gorge

Woah! Finaly got 15 rep  :Smile:  You're too good man! Would be pleased if you could do this one:

Picture: Undead Mage in T1 (Arcanist) armor
Subject: No primary subject
Colors: Black / Green (dark)
Animated/Non-Animated: No
Text: Gorge - Model Editor
Theme: War
Comments: teh pwnz

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Dorgur

Picture: Night Elf Rogue with T5 and 2 Glad pummelers
Subject: No primary subject
Colors: Black, White and some Blue
Animated/Non-Animated: Not animated
Text: Gail - The Deathbringer
Theme: War/Ninja theme
Comments: Ownage to the max

----------


## BrightChild

> Woah! Finaly got 15 rep  You're too good man! Would be pleased if you could do this one:
> 
> Picture: Undead Mage in T1 (Arcanist) armor
> Subject: No primary subject
> Colors: Black / Green (dark)
> Animated/Non-Animated: No
> Text: Gorge - Model Editor
> Theme: War
> Comments: teh pwnz
> ...


may not be done for a while(weekend) becuase of school and sports, but i am just letting you know i am not forgetting.

----------


## jcako

Picture: suprise me :P i dont have good pics

Subject: Ally Lock 70

Colors: Fire and ice

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes if possible

The Things I want Animated Are: Name and prephaps an ally lock on pic

Theme: Ally

Comments: Jcako Pwns all

----------


## Gorge

> may not be done for a while(weekend) becuase of school and sports, but i am just letting you know i am not forgetting.


It's allright, take your time man. awesome that you answer  :Big Grin:  looking forward to it!

----------


## BrightChild

i always check mmowned, for example right now im at school, and just check whenever i get a chance. i should be home in like 6 hours.... yay but anyways ill try to get some work done tonight

----------


## Joetherogue

God retards look at his first post 15 or more rep only jeez

----------


## TheDipper

Picture: http://a591.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...9fa488d246.jpg

http://a138.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...25d77c23c9.jpg

Looking at each other from opposite sides of the sig, black and white faces please
Subject: love... but not all valentines-like... thats just blah
Colors: Mostly black, pink highlights
Animated/Non-Animated: animated would be neat, i dunno anything about photoshop so whatever could be animated would be neat :P
Text: Dipper & Roo - Project Rainbow
Theme: anthing that meets the colors and general subject
Comments: im not really demanding, i just want something neat that can be used as out project banner and sigs

Prethanks! <333
-Dip

----------


## Razmataz

Subject: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
Colors: Matching Subject Colours
Animated: Rain Falling animation, maybe the trees swaying if permitted.
Text: Razmataz; Your Nemesis
Theme: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
Comments: Would love this and if you keep the atmosphere of the signature too. I can wait for a while too.

----------


## BrightChild

> God retards look at his first post 15 or more rep only jeez


my thoughts exactly lol...

TheDipper, and Razmataz, yours sounds pretty fun. ill probly get it done over the weekend if i dont, no flamin xD

----------


## TheDipper

> my thoughts exactly lol...
> 
> TheDipper, and Razmataz, yours sounds pretty fun. ill probly get it done over the weekend if i dont, no flamin xD


Alright, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

> Picture: http://a591.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...9fa488d246.jpg
> 
> http://a138.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...25d77c23c9.jpg
> 
> Looking at each other from opposite sides of the sig, black and white faces please
> Subject: love... but not all valentines-like... thats just blah
> Colors: Mostly black, pink highlights
> Animated/Non-Animated: animated would be neat, i dunno anything about photoshop so whatever could be animated would be neat :P
> Text: Dipper & Roo - Project Rainbow
> ...


Are those Pics you???

----------


## TheDipper

> Are those Pics you???


My girlfriend and I yes  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

> My girlfriend and I yes


good to know.

----------


## Gorge

> my thoughts exactly lol...
> 
> TheDipper, and Razmataz, yours sounds pretty fun. ill probly get it done over the weekend if i dont, no flamin xD


 
I hope ill get in that list too  :Big Grin: 

And flaming is LAME btw!

----------


## Errage

> http://a138.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...25d77c23c9.jpg


She's staring into your soul... Hypnotizing you... Bending you to her will... Must...Look...Away... *Mind explodes*

----------


## Remahlól

> My girlfriend and I yes


Are you queer? :O

*confused*

----------


## Unholyshaman

Hey Frost, can you do mine sometime please. I Posted on page 2  :Smile:

----------


## Joetherogue

JESUS CHRIST >.< read the first post....15 OR MORE REP ONLY

----------


## BrightChild

unholy shaman, i didnt forget about you dont worry. im going to my grandpa's bday today, so i will do some tonight. and some tomorrow.

----------


## Unholyshaman

thanks Frost.

/agree with Joe

----------


## TheDipper

> Are you queer? :O
> 
> *confused*


I don't really like that word, but yes we are.

----------


## Kartio

Picture: http://www.slimeland.com/images/pict...Background.jpg
Subject: Lightining
Colors: Red and Black
Animated: Yes
Things I want to be animated: My name.(maybe little at background)
Theme: Lightining
Comments: There have to read "Phail" animated.
I'll +rep you for it !

----------


## hxblitz

Picture: Undead Rouge with Full Tier.6 if you can

Subject: Dark and Deadly

Colors: Black, Red, Orange, etc.

Animated/Non-Animated: sure!

The Things I want Animated Are:The rogue attacking would be sick!

Theme: PVP and ownageniss!

Comments: +rep!!!

----------


## .Cyong

wow frosty these are sick. too bad i cant get one  :Frown:

----------


## BrightChild

ok i think im gonna start your sigs now... now

----------


## TheDipper

yayayayayayay

(Minimum characters in posts FTL :P

----------


## BrightChild

> Hey Frost i think your sigs are legendary!
> 
> If you could make me one it would be great and +rep ofc!
> 
> details:
> Picture: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3...blizzdaul7.jpg
> Background: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9...ers2102yx7.jpg or a grey/black streaky background.
> 
> Subject: Im looking for a sig that has maybe evil on one side and holy/heaven etc on the other side.
> ...


finally done, sorry for the delay.

Sig:

----------


## Gorge

Heyo Frost

I don't want to push or anything, I got loads of time, but have you forgot me?  :Frown: 
Im just looking forward to it,

Thanks once again.

----------


## Tinky

Hello!

Picture: http://images.blizzard-fr.com/image_1188.jpg  Hope you can make a picture out of that. (The lich without the background or abit (Your choise)

Subject: Qruel

Colors: Blue/black/white

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes> 

The Things I want Animated Are: Text

Theme: Ice

Comments: A background like that you have now but more blueish/iceish. Your signatures are godlike

----------


## Aliv3

> finally done, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Sig:


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

----------


## Errage

> Picture: Undead Rouge with Full Tier.6 if you can
> 
> Subject: Dark and Deadly
> 
> Colors: Black, Red, Orange, etc.
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: sure!
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are:The rogue attacking would be sick!
> ...


Two things about that:

1- You don't have 15 Reputation, you can't get a signature.
2- You don't even have 1 Rep Power, so you can't give Reputation o.o

----------


## Aliv3

> Two things about that:
> 
> 1- You don't have 15 Reputation, you can't get a signature.
> 2- You don't even have 1 Rep Power, so you can't give Reputation o.o


*Cough*zomg pwned*Cough*

----------


## L'Lawliet

Picture: Cloud Strife portrait by ~strahan on deviantART

Subject: Cloud Strife

Colors: Light,pink,white

Animated/Non-Animated: <yes><no>

The Things I want Animated Are: Words saying
The Light Shall Never Fall
 
Theme:holy,FFVII

Comments:ty

----------


## BrightChild

Ok Gorgeman, i finally finished yours, i did it in different colors because i was not sure which one you would like.

#1:


#2:


#3:

----------


## BrightChild

Alright TheDipper, here is your sig  :Smile:  

#1:

----------


## TheDipper

Hot smecks, SLASH REP!

----------


## Poofy

Haha, im working to get 15 Rep now! I just joined MMowned.

----------


## Gorge

HOLY F*** FROST! THATS SICK!

+rep and +rep again when i get one more rep power!

Thanks alot!

----------


## BrightChild

thanks, lol happy i could satisfy you.

----------


## TheDipper

> thanks, lol happy i could satisfy you.


You do a great job, I wish I could use photoshop :P

Ill put mine up later, im not at home :O

----------


## Poofy

Oh my god i love the one you made for Gastric Penguin

----------


## BrightChild

> Oh my god i love the one you made for Gastric Penguin


lol yah, i like that one too  :Smile:

----------


## Nolixz

Picture: http://fantasyartdesign.com/free-wal...trations01.jpg

Subject: Hmm, name and teh dragon?

Colors: Dark colors.

Animated/Non-Animated: yes

The Things I want Animated Are:<My name>

Theme: More Dark, something cool.

Comments: Surprise me =) +rep I would also like it to say MMOwned Contributor. Make it as big as possible ^^

----------


## TheDipper

You need an avatar that dosn't completely detroy my productivity :O

----------


## Tinky

omg omg omg frost my turn! 

*raises hand* /gasp

omg omg omg

----------


## Razmataz

H..h.... "gawp"

----------


## BrightChild

> Subject: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
> Colors: Matching Subject Colours
> Animated: Rain Falling animation, maybe the trees swaying if permitted.
> Text: Razmataz; Your Nemesis
> Theme: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
> Comments: Would love this and if you keep the atmosphere of the signature too. I can wait for a while too.


Actualy Razmataz is next.

----------


## Airwavez

Hey frost, I might not have +15 rep but I am donator, idk if that means anything but anyways heres some info:

Picture: Don't have one in particular, but looking for something dark/greenish.

Subject: Arrowslight

Colors: Dark Green and Black

Animated/Non-Animated: Yes, animated name

The Things I want Animated Are: I'd like the name to be animated, like the one you have that says "FROST" and it glows green then sort of vanishes

Theme: Dark Green/World of Warcraft Hunter

Comments: Yup thats pretty much it  :Big Grin:

----------


## L'Lawliet

yay then qruel and me

----------


## Equ1N0X

AVATAR:
Render: Alarm-o-bot with rotating lights, or bloodelf warlock in T6 walking towards viewer, dual wielding scythes.
Background Red, black, blue, or changing colors
Border: Anything red or blue
Text: "Tink"

SIGNATURE:
Render: bloodelf warlock in T6 with dual scythes, moving or not.
Background: Shattrah, Space, Red/black, netherstorm, hellfire
Text: Changes between "Tinkerfoe, MMOwed Emulator specialist", "Admin of Grimwow Emulator server", "Lord of Lore" in black, white, icy blue, or red text.

Hope it can happen. if you have any spare time Pm me avatar/sig, have limited pc time

----------


## Xcynic

I hope its my turn soon, posted my "request" on the third page ::P

----------


## Gorge

> Ok Gorgeman, i finally finished yours, i did it in different colors because i was not sure which one you would like.
> 
> #1:
> 
> 
> #2:
> 
> 
> #3:


Could you please do an avatar out of the green one too?

Thanks  :Smile:  (Then ill finaly stop haunting ya >: ) )

----------


## tonks1

Picture: try to get a steam tonk and put it on the left with a sunset in the packground

Subject: Steam tonk with steam coming out of the cannon

Colors:colors of a sunset in the background

Animated/Non-Animated: yes

The Things I want Animated Are:the steam comeing out of the steam tonk on the left side and on the bottem right i want it to flash Tonks and then fade out and say Tonk lord make the colors of the text go with the sunset

Theme:sunset in the background

Comments: good luck

----------


## Kartio

Did you forget me?  :Big Grin: 
EDIT: Oh yeah.. Im after Razmataz.

----------


## BrightChild

AS OF NOW NO MORE REQUEST!!

i plan on finishing all remaining sigs, then i am done with this thread. sorry.

----------


## TheDipper

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I dunno why, but "Awwwwwwwwwwwww"

----------


## L'Lawliet

YES he is still making mine SWEET

----------


## Glynbeard

Good call mate, I bet u've been extreamly busy lately.

Hope to see my result soon  :Smile:

----------


## tonks1

thank god i got in ur sigs rock

----------


## Kartio

> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I dunno why, but "Awwwwwwwwwwwww"


Agree

----------


## BrightChild

i usually do all my work over the weekend, so do not feel i forgot about you. i will still get to all of the people is aid i would.

----------


## Poofy

Can i have a signature that says "Poofy" and "He poofs" under it. With no quotation marks. It could be any picture you want that has to do with my name. Or if you cant think of anything put an orc in s2 arena gear. If its the orc make the colors red and blackish.

----------


## Razmataz

> AS OF NOW NO MORE REQUEST!!
> 
> i plan on finishing all remaining sigs, then i am done with this thread. sorry.

----------


## Poofy

My bad  :Frown:  Sorry

----------


## tonks1

> i usually do all my work over the weekend, so do not feel i forgot about you. i will still get to all of the people is aid i would.



one more day.... ga come faster lol

----------


## BrightChild

i got about 8 sigs to do over the weekend. so i may start earily

----------


## tonks1

> i got about 8 sigs to do over the weekend. so i may start earily


lol take ur time i can w8 the good ones take longer

----------


## fakey

make me one 
picture suprise me 
make it say GM fakey yes im a gm 
and make is have adonusus reaper of souls in my hand im a human rouge wit tier 6
make me turn and swipe my sword 
dark and like im a evil rouge and mahe it flame when i turn and slash
make a border of legendary wepons or gm weps like neather stave/ martin thunder my sig kinda sux right now

----------


## fakey

make me duel wield Andonisus, Reaper of Souls thx

----------


## Xcynic

> AS OF NOW NO MORE REQUEST!!
> 
> i plan on finishing all remaining sigs, then i am done with this thread. sorry.



...

----------


## BrightChild

fakey, are you for realz?

----------


## BrightChild

> hey man, I love your work..and wanted to request a sig if possible xD
> 
> Picture: I've been looking around for a cool looking robot like the one pvpede posted but no luck, so I would like something like that, and if its possible 2x robots placed in the sig however you want. 
> 
> Text: Xcynic Prepare For Battle!
> 
> Subject: I guess the robots
> 
> Colors: suprise me, something that would match the pic
> ...


lol.. took me long enough. heres your sig bro. sorry for the wait.

----------


## Airwavez

any sig for me since I posted a while ago  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorgur

Same here  :Smile:

----------


## L'Lawliet

Fakey read his post he aint taking anymore

----------


## Xcynic

zomg, very very nice  :Big Grin:  it was worth the wait when the end result is that!!! +rep, xD

----------


## fakey

sorry ok i did not kno

----------


## Dark_Angel

> what am i not real about i am a human GM rouge i dont ban hackerz lol i ban men ppl k


 DUDE CAN You not READ!?!? It says NO MORE REQUESTS! Thats what they are talking about!!

----------


## fakey

> fakey guess what your right u rock man i will make u a sig!

----------


## qwertymana

> omg so cool i want one =..(


haha u can't cuz u have 1 rep, well... I can't either cuz i have 9. Oh well

----------


## qwertymana

> make me one 
> make it say GM fakey yes im a gm


 actually he's not a GM...

----------


## BrightChild

> Subject: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
> Colors: Matching Subject Colours
> Animated: Rain Falling animation, maybe the trees swaying if permitted.
> Text: Razmataz; Your Nemesis
> Theme: Dark, Stormy, Forest.
> Comments: Would love this and if you keep the atmosphere of the signature too. I can wait for a while too.


sorry for the delay.. here you go



#1:

----------


## BrightChild

finished the sig you requested glyn (he PM'd me, and he was after raz, do not flame)

here you are:

----------


## Razmataz

Motherf... hol.. jugi.. me.. wh.. t..
REP!

----------


## BrightChild

> Motherf... hol.. jugi.. me.. wh.. t..
> REP!


glad you like it :P

----------


## Glynbeard

Thanks mate, looks beautiful! +8 reputation

----------


## Kartio

> Thanks mate, looks beautiful! +8 reputation


I wish someone says that to me someday.

----------


## BrightChild

> Thanks mate, looks beautiful! +8 reputation



any time breh.


and Phail.. your time will come.

----------


## BrightChild

> Hello!
> 
> Picture: http://images.blizzard-fr.com/image_1188.jpg  Hope you can make a picture out of that. (The lich without the background or abit (Your choise)
> 
> Subject: Qruel
> 
> Colors: Blue/black/white
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: <yes> 
> ...


finished, sorry for the delay, how do you like it:

----------


## Kartio

> and Phail.. your time will come.


Don't kill me !

----------


## cripling

Dude these are so ****ing full of seks

----------


## Tinky

> finished, sorry for the delay, how do you like it:



That's Uber seckzhey! <3

----------


## BrightChild

> That's Uber seckzhey! <3


glad you like it.

and for the rest of you, i will start next weekend for i always have busy weekdays.

----------


## tonks1

> glad you like it.
> 
> and for the rest of you, i will start next weekend for i always have busy weekdays.


lol aww ok will check back next week

----------


## Mr. Moose

Picture: Surprise me...

Subject:An "Evil" Signature.

Colors:Black

Animated/Non-Animated: I'd highly appreciate an animated one

The Things I want Animated Are:The Name "Furynator" and if you want to add something yourself,feel free

Theme: Darkness..

Comments:Something that fits with the whole darkness theme


Anyway,Would be glad to see this being made.

And a +rep for you if it's done.

----------


## tonks1

> Picture: Surprise me...
> 
> Subject:An "Evil" Signature.
> 
> Colors:Black
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: I'd highly appreciate an animated one
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are:The Name "Furynator" and if you want to add something yourself,feel free
> ...




i belive frost said he was done if you look a fiew pages backon the top but idk he still might malke it tho

----------


## Kartio

> Picture: Surprise me...
> 
> Subject:An "Evil" Signature.
> 
> Colors:Black
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: I'd highly appreciate an animated one
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are:The Name "Furynator" and if you want to add something yourself,feel free
> ...





> AS OF NOW NO MORE REQUEST!!
> 
> i plan on finishing all remaining sigs, then i am done with this thread. sorry.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Oh my bad then

----------


## BrightChild

lol tonks and phail.... just lol.

Furynator, i will eventually open it back up, im just very far behind. so look at this thread at the end of the weekend.

----------


## Kartio

> lol tonks and phail.... just lol.
> 
> Furynator, i will eventually open it back up, im just very far behind. so look at this thread at the end of the weekend.


I-can-lol





nvm

----------


## BrightChild

> Picture: Cloud Strife portrait by ~strahan on deviantART
> 
> Subject: Cloud Strife
> 
> Colors: Light,pink,white
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: <yes><no>
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are: Words saying
> ...


here you go, hope you like it.

----------


## BrightChild

> Picture: http://fantasyartdesign.com/free-wal...trations01.jpg
> 
> Subject: Hmm, name and teh dragon?
> 
> Colors: Dark colors.
> 
> Animated/Non-Animated: yes
> 
> The Things I want Animated Are:<My name>
> ...


i couldent get the dragon to work out im sorry, so i kinda put in more of a dragon slayer type of guy. tell me what you think:

----------


## Mr. Moose

Oh I see Frost,

Well I will keep my rep lasors charged down till You have time ^_^

----------


## Nolixz

Thats sweet Frost! Love it
+3rep.

----------


## L'Lawliet

> here you go, hope you like it.


that is beautiful ty so much +2rep

----------


## Poofy

_Subject: Dark, I like the one you made that says BioHazard
-edit Wait... now that i looked at all the ones you made. I like them all lol.
 Colors: Matching Subject Colours
Animated: Maybe the one that Gastric Penguin has in his avatar. If you think another one is better just use it.
Text: Swoosh
Theme: Anything
Comments: I've been waiting a long time already but my post was far back so I dont think you saw it.
_

----------


## Dark_Angel

> _Subject: Dark, I like the one you made that says BioHazard
> -edit Wait... now that i looked at all the ones you made. I like them all lol.
>  Colors: Matching Subject Colours
> Animated: Maybe the one that Gastric Penguin has in his avatar. If you think another one is better just use it.
> Text: Swoosh
> Theme: Anything
> Comments: I've been waiting a long time already but my post was far back so I dont think you saw it.
> _


Poofy...Hes not doing Requests anymore..

----------


## BrightChild

> Oh I see Frost,
> 
> Well I will keep my rep lasors charged down till You have time ^_^


i think i got like 2-4 more sigs to do, i broke my leg today so that should help me get some more spare time. so keep looking at this thread.



and i am happy you like it nolix and cloud strife =D

----------


## BrightChild

Got your Avatar done so far, here it is.

Avatar:

Signiture:

----------


## Zoidberg

Must... have... 15 rep!!!! I never get 15 rep  :Frown:

----------


## Remahlól

> Got your Avatar done so far, here it is.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> Signiture:


That's awesome, now compare this to what I've done. =(

----------


## Mr. Moose

Ah good to hear Frost,Anyway I'd like to add "Gamemaster of Wow2war" if possible

I'm not sure if You can put both Reskinner and that on it.

Anyway Will check this thread often for updates.

----------


## Kartio

> Must... have... 15 rep!!!! I never get 15 rep


Contribute for rep, crying won't give you rep.

----------


## Remahlól

> Contribute for rep, crying won't give you rep.


Now that's a quote...!

----------


## Poofy

> Poofy...Hes not doing Requests anymore..


Oh i thought he opened it up again. Thats why he was posting sigs up..... Darn it.

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey I request a signature . 

Picture : Illidan (sorry you choose a picture please . you are the God Of Signatures)
Subject: Illidan_000 
Animated : YES (THE TEXTS PLEASE ANIMATED AND ILLIDAN_000 is IMBA the text)
Theme: U choose you are the GoD Of Signatures 
The Things That I want Animated : Yeah the text animated "Illidan_000 is IMBA" and please I want some cool special effects ... you'll see . I give you rep. 

Thank you.

----------


## tonks1

frost how are the sigs goin

----------


## tumadre

I'd like to request a sig, btw just saying, you're sigs are awesome!
Anyways

Picture: http://images.pcclub.nl/catalog/imag...Creed%2002.jpg
Subject: The Storm is coming, Tumadre.
Colors: White and Black
Animated/Non animated: Yes
The things I want animated are: My name and the guy in the picture
Theme: Assassin's Creed
Comments: Could you edit out the word Assassin's Creed and the text at the bottom.

Thanks for being the greatest sig maker ever!

----------


## Dark_Angel

Can any of you guys read at all? He said Hes not making Anymore SIGNATURES! SAYS IT IN HIS FIRST POST! <---Sorry for being so mad, so irritated by my teachers at school and when I get back home I get Criticized for my signatures by Teh_Homer (By the way, hes the only one that has EVER ripped on my signatures.....>.<)

----------


## Illidan_000

But he says that he is doing for users with 15+ rep :S

----------


## tonks1

> Can any of you guys read at all? He said Hes not making Anymore SIGNATURES! SAYS IT IN HIS FIRST POST! <---Sorry for being so mad, so irritated by my teachers at school and when I get back home I get Criticized for my signatures by Teh_Homer (By the way, hes the only one that has EVER ripped on my signatures.....>.<)


 he said he was done until he got all of the ones since page 11 i think done not that he has stopped completely

----------


## Dark_Angel

> he said he was done until he got all of the ones since page 11 i think done not that he has stopped completely


Yeah, thats what I ment, Theres lots of people who are requesting stuff when he said that he's not making anymore (Besides the ones before page 11)

----------


## tonks1

> Yeah, thats what I ment, Theres lots of people who are requesting stuff when he said that he's not making anymore (Besides the ones before page 11)


true that

----------


## EliMob441

-facepalm-

----------


## Kartio

Hehe, I did first time a signature by using ACDSee and Paint  :Stick Out Tongue: 
What do you like? For a first try?

(I still want your sig tho :P)

----------


## BrightChild

> Hehe, I did first time a signature by using ACDSee and Paint 
> What do you like? For a first try?
> 
> (I still want your sig tho :P)


thats cool man, it likes kinda swampy, idk i like it tho, you could of dome sumthin different with the lettering thats all that is wrong with it imo.

----------


## L'Lawliet

ahh its good exept try to get photoshop. i could get it for free but warez arent allowed here

----------


## Mr. Moose

Ah I hope Frost will eventually make mine,I know mine is after the 11th page but I hate running around with no signature at the moment.

----------


## Kartio

> Ah I hope Frost will eventually make mine,I know mine is after the 11th page but I hate running around with no signature at the moment.


I made one to you. i hope you liek it cuz its kewl
EDIT: ah nvm too lazy to finish it heres the slideshow anyway.
http://img337.imageshack.us/slidesho...458515uty.smil

----------


## Kartio

I made my self again new signature.
Tho it looks kinda ugly because I don't know how to make border : ( (or that background thingy, don't know real name  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

EDIT:
I made improvement to the picture
Added: Background (used paint) :giggle:

Ugleh

----------


## BrightChild

> I made my self again new signature.
> Tho it looks kinda ugly because I don't know how to make border : ( (or that background thingy, don't know real name  )
> 
> EDIT:
> I made improvement to the picture
> Added: Background (used paint) :giggle:
> 
> Not so ugly, but still ugly.


Beautiful. I like the First one More BTW..

Try this if you still have the first one.

1-Make a New Layer (make sure it is ontop of all the other layers)
2-Fill it in with any color.
3-Right click on this layer ----> Blending Options
4-Change the Fill to 0
5-Go to Bevel and Emboss
6-Change the scale from whatever it is at to 1000
7-Click Ok. and see how it looks  :Smile:

----------


## Kartio

> Beautiful. I like the First one More BTW..
> 
> Try this if you still have the first one.
> 
> 1-Make a New Layer (make sure it is ontop of all the other layers)
> 2-Fill it in with any color.
> 3-Right click on this layer ----> Blending Options
> 4-Change the Fill to 0
> 5-Go to Bevel and Emboss
> ...


Sure, why not? Oh yeah.. I don't have Photoshop : (

----------


## BrightChild

> Sure, why not? Oh yeah.. I don't have Photoshop : (



wth did u make that with then?

----------


## [Shon3m]

lol ok i want A Blank Box In The Box Outline Of The Box lol Same Color Of Mmowned Background  :Smile:  then i want a Insane Clown posse or slipknot Pic's On It  :Smile:  Be Hard Be Call After Also 5 Rep  :Smile:  Also When It Says My Name Make A Light Go Back in forth  :Smile:

----------


## tonks1

Frost wheres mine lol been a wile

----------


## Kartio

> Frost wheres mine lol been a wile


He's busy or he's doing it at the moment.

----------


## Kartio

> wth did u make that with then?


ACDSee :P

----------


## Kartio

I got Photoshop now :P

----------


## BrightChild

> I got Photoshop now :P


Nice, How do you like it?

----------


## Illidan_000

Frost...  :Frown:

----------


## Kartio

> Nice, How do you like it?


Well.. Im not so experienced with it yet  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrightChild

> Frost...


what?

----------


## Kartio

Damn... You change your sig all the time but don't make our sigs = (

----------


## Puff

Its not his duty to make you guys sig's lol.

----------


## Kartio

> Its not his duty to make you guys sig's lol.


I know but I've waited so long.

----------


## Kartio

No need for my sig anymore, Errage made me one. (Contributor section ftw.)

----------

